# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1996 Lincoln Sentinel concept car - photos

## Altair

1996 Lincoln Sentinel concept car.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...l_fullsize.jpg


Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...1_fullsize.jpg



Previously:

1983 Lincoln Quicksilver concept car - photo
1955 Lincoln Capri Woodie Sportsman convertible - photos
1928 Lincoln V8 engine cutaway - photo

----------

clydeman (Jul 7, 2022),

nova_robotics (Jul 7, 2022)

----------


## odd one

Not sure about the rest of the car, but the front end looks like it could have been designed today.

----------

